# potency



## zigggy (Apr 17, 2018)

whats up guys,,,,,,???? for ya,,will a regular seed(not fem nor auto)that is grown and turns out to be female be stronger then a seed of the same verity that is feminized or is auto ,,,,thanks zig


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2018)

The fem seed has the potential to be the same potency as reg seeds.  The auto, probably not as autos always have some ruderalis in them.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2018)

:yeahthat:


----------



## jimihendrix (Apr 19, 2018)

Ive found when I grew the Fems vs the Regular of the same strain, the Regular was consistently better. By a lot.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2018)

What strains have you grown both fems and regs?  And how were they different?


----------



## tcbud (May 9, 2018)

I have grown both fem and regular. I have not noticed any difference.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 9, 2018)

Yep, I’ve grown reg’s, fem’s, and auto’s...I get high from all of them..might just be me, cuz I’m a lightweight...


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2018)

The auto strains generally aren't as good as photoperiod strains, however, they are getting better through selective breeding. I have had some very good plants that produced very well. I haven't compared these to their photoperiod counterparts to see which did better, but I was pleased with most that I did grow. I have had a couple that did poorly. If you choose to try autos, only go with a well established breeder who has a good track record of strains as they will do more comprehensive breeding selections to get better performing strains.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jul 13, 2019)

When I grew the Barneys Farm Fem G13 x Haze vs the Regulars it was like night, and day.

The fems were slower growing, more pale, and was about 25% of the potency of the Regs.

Also we get 20 oz per plant , under 1000w Hortilux HPS, and 20 gallons Promix BX x Chem Gro  4-20 39...15-0-0 x Extra Mg, and Mono Potassium Phosphate boost in early bloom,, and Mg boost 2 weeks before harvest. With the Reg BF G13/Hz we get 20 oz per plant, and can only muster 12 from the fems, and potency is way down on the fems. Total waste of time.
Had the same experience on a few other Fems vs Regulars.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2019)

There is really no reason whatsoever that fem seed would/should produce less than reg seeds.  I would say that you might have gotten a bad batch of seeds.  Autos, however, will virtually always produce less and be less potent than fem or reg seeds that are not autos.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jul 31, 2019)

Fem seeds carry ressessive genes for 1. Ill never use them again, as they were not in the same class as the originals.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2019)

All living things have recessive genes--that doesn't mean that yield is going to adversely affected.  I can assure you that a good grower could grow a non-femmed seed and a femmed seed of the same strain side by side and that you would not be able to tell the difference either in the growth or the quality of the bud.


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 1, 2019)

Whatever. Ive been growing since 1972. Ive grown  seeds from plants Ive had that slightly pollenated themselves, that were good plants, but would neither breed them, nor rely on them. I prefer my mother plants ect to bef from seeds, or from a mother plant grown from seed. Also IMHO they a lot more likely to hermi from stress vs a regular plant from seed.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There is really no reason whatsoever that fem seed would/should produce less than reg seeds.  I would say that you might have gotten a bad batch of seeds.  Autos, however, will virtually always produce less and be less potent than fem or reg seeds that are not autos.



I personally hate autos always have always will. To me there a waste of time and efforts.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 18, 2019)

jimihendrix said:


> Whatever. Ive been growing since 1972. Ive grown  seeds from plants Ive had that slightly pollenated themselves, that were good plants, but would neither breed them, nor rely on them. I prefer my mother plants ect to bef from seeds, or from a mother plant grown from seed. Also IMHO they a lot more likely to hermi from stress vs a regular plant from seed.



Yes I personally totally agree with you on that because those modded up plant seeds are flip floppy in my opinion and experience. However, real old traditional reg seeds to me are way far superior in my opinion especially since I have seeds that are in my freezer and I have had them since the 1960's and 1970's from my dad when he want to nam war and left them to me to have. You could say that they are family heirloom marijuana seeds passed down to me and I personally find them to be by far the most superior seeds by far and are all 100% pure strains with no b.s. fem or auto crap and cut up with crazy chemicals. I mean don't get me wrong I do have my very own personal testing strains that I "F" with but will never smoke any of them because of crazy hormones and chemicals in the seeds DNA that can cause cancers further down the road from now.

So that's why I personally rather stick to all 100% pure natural and chemical free seeds.

I mean if you're not getting high enough just smoke a little more that's all no need for all of this really crazy hormone and chemicals stuff in your plants, remember you get exactly what you are putting in them all every time.

In other words you get what you are putting in them back either good or bad. I much rather have the good wouldn't you??

My dads nam seeds will last a lifetime in my freezer and everyone of them will grow without fail.
As far as hermes that's a 94% chance of that not happening and a 1% chance of it being 5% males.

Them odds definitely not bad at all really. Because everyone of them so far have always been females and only had 1 male out of 18 grow seasons that is defiantly not very bad odds at all really.

If I ever do get any males I'll just smoke up there leaves because they do contain CBD in the leaves anyway!. LOL


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> All living things have recessive genes--that doesn't mean that yield is going to adversely affected.  I can assure you that a good grower could grow a non-femmed seed and a femmed seed of the same strain side by side and that you would not be able to tell the difference either in the growth or the quality of the bud.


I totally agree with you on that THG


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 18, 2019)

jimihendrix said:


> Fem seeds carry ressessive genes for 1. Ill never use them again, as they were not in the same class as the originals.


I personally totally 100% agree with what you had said about that.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 19, 2019)

As for me, I really like my Feminized Auto seeds - plants.  I like that I can grow in them in smaller pots and tke about 2+ months to harvest from germination.   They ARE fairly potent as well.   Autoflower breeders have come a long way from the original "Lowrider"    I have a Heavy Weight Seed  (HWS) High Density Auto now ready to harvest (18 - 20 % THC).   link to their info:  http://heavyweightseeds.es/en/archivos/portfolio/high-density-auto-2/
Many of the Autoflower strains have excellent potency now.  https://marijuanaseedbreeders.com/autoflower-seeds   The Amnesia Haze at the last link has up to 23% THC.  How does that compare to other non Autoflower levels?


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 19, 2019)

Total THC content is not a reliable determiner of potency. Terpenes, and other chemicals also come into play.
Ive smoked all kinds of stuff that was supposed to be 27%+ THC, and was at best mid grade. I wouldn't buy it.


----------

